# Hi it's me...SURI



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

It's officially one week now since Suri became a part of our family. Suri has been a dream. She eats well, sleeps great, plays and cuddles with brother Romo. We are completely in love with our Suri. :tender: Thanks for looking. 

View attachment 86116


View attachment 86117


View attachment 86114


View attachment 86115


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie in her little tutu~~~She's a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh suri sweetie, you are too gorgeous, beautiful and adorable for words! :wub::wub::wub: i just want to kiss your sweet little face :smootch:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

ps. i just noticed her tutu!! i love it on her!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

remy said:


> ps. i just noticed her tutu!! i love it on her!!


 
Hahaha, you guys are going to laugh but I took that off my daughter's preemie cabbage patch doll. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wubh my gosh she's beautiful:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha...well, cabbage patch or not it worked for her!
Very sweet!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

complete CUTENESS!!!!! I could just shower that face with kisses


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

YOU'RE in love! Well so are we.:wub::wub: Suri is so precious. Love her in the tutu. It's too too cute. I just can't stand it.:yahoo:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, SuRi is stunning . . and already has the makings of a fashionista . . .who could not fall in love with that adorable face :wub:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! She is to die for! I'll take her if you change your mind and two dogs is too much! Lol! I love those photos!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You have a beautiful malt family there....

I have been waiting to see Suri again. I truly hope you'll be posting pictures of her every day....ok, I'll let you get off with every other day.

She is absolutely the most adorable pup I've ever seen :wub:

I've forgotten already, what is the difference in their sizes at the moment? Is Romo beginning to play gently with her.....
Archie and Abbey wrestle with each other and Ava "thinks" she playing by running around the perimiter of the fun. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I can totally understand why you are 100% in love with that girl.:tender: She is precious beyond words. I'm so glad she's fitting into your family so well and so quickly. But if you ever decide maybe she's not the right 'fit' for your family, you just send her to me!:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

She is just adorable! Her sweet little face is so beautiful.
and these pictures are wonderful. I hope that you post many
more because I could look at that little girl all day!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Hahaha...well, cabbage patch or not it worked for her!
> Very sweet!


I'm going to see what else my daughter's dolls have as far as dresses but if I can't find anything Suri will have to raid Cosy's closet. :yes:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! She's just too precious for words. And how awesome for you that she's fitting right in and taking to her big brother so well. Add me to the list of options to send her if you get tired of her  

PS. Great quality pics! You must have a nice camera.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> You have a beautiful malt family there....
> 
> I have been waiting to see Suri again. I truly hope you'll be posting pictures of her every day....ok, I'll let you get off with every other day.
> 
> ...


Awww thanks Pat! It's tough having having Ava around but Suri will try to keep up with Ava's cuteness! :wub2: Romo is now 3lbs 7oz and Suri is 2lbs 5oz. but it's their overall size that is surprising to me, she looks half the size of him! :shocked: To be honest I get scared watching them play. 

I would love to take pictures and post new pics everyday but then you would all get tired of her. I'll make a deal with you tho, for each time you post Ava I will post Suri!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Romo's mommy said:


> I would love to take pictures and post new pics everyday but then you would all get tired of her.* I'll make a deal with you tho, for each time you post Ava I will post Suri!*


I love this deal! Then the rest of us get DOUBLE cuteness overload!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well I can totally understand why you are 100% in love with that girl.:tender: She is precious beyond words. I'm so glad she's fitting into your family so well and so quickly. But if you ever decide maybe she's not the right 'fit' for your family, you just send her to me!:wub:


OMG Crystal, you know what? Suri would fit right in with you and the store!!! I remember you told me you need one who would do well at the store and let me tell you Suri's temperament is incredible. Her personality is so sweet and easy going. She is not afraid of things, people and is not a "jumper". :cloud9: When I first got Romo and still today he barks at everyone, is scared of everything and jumps on people, he would not do well in your store. :no2: I now know how important it is to look for the right personality for ourselves depending on our individual needs. On that note I think I will be keeping Suri. I know where you can find one just like her...Shinemore! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I love this deal! Then the rest of us get DOUBLE cuteness overload!! :thumbsup:


How about TRIPLE the cuteness? :aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::wub::wub::wub:

I second this idea!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Suri is a Cutie Pie!!! :wub:
I love her little doll face and she looks absolutely precious and that little tutu! 

Alexandra


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ahh suri. look at that beautiful little baby. 

:wub: LOVELY SURI!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OR even quadruple the cutness...........


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:What a doll!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Romo's mommy said:


> I'll make a deal with you tho, for each time you post Ava I will post Suri!


Whoops....no fair, now that Ava's hair is long....and in her eyes most of the time I'm getting alot of bad pictures. She's still adorable in person, but the pictures aren't always showing it.......I don't believe Suri can take a bad picture.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Whoops....no fair, now that Ava's hair is long....and in her eyes most of the time I'm getting alot of bad pictures. She's still adorable in person, but the pictures aren't always showing it.......I don't believe Suri can take a bad picture.


Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Soo! I love your Suri! She's so gorgeous and is such a doll.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

OH Suri is sooooo stinking cute!!! I just want to pick her up and love her!!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

2maltmom said:


> You have a beautiful malt family there....
> 
> I have been waiting to see Suri again. I truly hope you'll be posting pictures of her every day....ok, I'll let you get off with every other day.
> 
> ...


 
LOL! Oh Pat, Ava sounds like such a cutie! I can totally picture her doing that.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Excuses, excuses...


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Romo's mommy said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:



...ahem.....it's your turn again....who's laughing now...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

iloveGESUS said:


> Hi Soo! I love your Suri! She's so gorgeous and is such a doll.


Oh Thank you I really do love her. :wub: How are you doing? :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> ...ahem.....it's your turn again....who's laughing now...:HistericalSmiley:


 Seriously!!!??? :goof: 

I was rayer: you wouldn't see this. 


I am :smrofl: right now and just had to tell my husband what was going on. 

I don't have any new pics right now. hmmmmm


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Suri is so beautiful!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Suri is adorable love her perfectly round features!! I like the one for one deal you guys started! Can't wait to see cuteness overload!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg she is adorable . too cute , i want her !!! i also wanna see pics of suri everyday n of ava too !!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> Suri is adorable love her perfectly round features!! I like the one for one deal you guys started! Can't wait to see cuteness overload!!


Uh hello...you haven't posted gorgeous Shiloh in forever! Once I see Shiloh I will post Suri again. lol. :aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Romo's mommy said:


> It's officially one week now since Suri became a part of our family. Suri has been a dream. She eats well, sleeps great, plays and cuddles with brother Romo. We are completely in love with our Suri. :tender: Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 86116
> 
> ...


Oh my....isn't she cute what a face...and love the tutu!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Suri is a heart-breaker!! She's gorgeous!!! What a doll! Her personality seems to match her beauty!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Des, SuRi is a little dream Maltese! :wub: I can never get enough of your darling little girl! She is your most beautiful model, ever, Des. ♥


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Des, SuRi is a little dream Maltese! :wub: I can never get enough of your darling little girl! She is your most beautiful model, ever, Des. ♥


 
Hi thanks for the compliments but I think you may be :confused1: . lol. This is my girl Suri from Shinemore. Des' girl is Se Ri from Sunnydales. Easy to confuse the two they are both from Korea and names are similar. Suri is after Katie and Tom Cruise's daughter. Des's Se Ri is after a tennis player.:thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Romo's mommy said:


> Hi thanks for the compliments but I think you may be :confused1: . lol. This is my girl Suri from Shinemore. Des' girl is Se Ri from Sunnydales. Easy to confuse the two they are both from Korea and names are similar. Suri is after Katie and Tom Cruise's daughter. Des's Se Ri is after a tennis player.:thumbsup:


Oh my...I would like to extend my deepest apology to you and Suri. :sorry: Work has been crazy, I've been on and off planes more than at home, lately. Trying to do too many things at once, obviously. :smilie_tischkante: I'm so very sorry for the mix up! :ThankYou:for letting me know. :thumbsup: Suri is so precious! :wub::wub::wub: I love your photos of your new baby girl!!! Congratulations on Suri; she's drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks a lot like our Kitzel---I think they may be related! When is her b-day?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she is sooooooo cute!!!
She really reminds me of Milo when I first got him!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh my...I would like to extend my deepest apology to you and Suri. :sorry: Work has been crazy, I've been on and off planes more than at home, lately. Trying to do too many things at once, obviously. :smilie_tischkante: I'm so very sorry for the mix up! :ThankYou:for letting me know. :thumbsup: Suri is so precious! :wub::wub::wub: I love your photos of your new baby girl!!! Congratulations on Suri; she's drop dead gorgeous!!!


 
awww that's ok, honest mistake. :thumbsup: Suri thanks you again for the lovely compliments. :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> She looks a lot like our Kitzel---I think they may be related! When is her b-day?


 
Hi. Suri's b-day is Dec. 22, '09. When is Kitzel's and where is she from?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel isn't w/us yet---we get him on May 10---he is a boy---his father is ShineMore's Orient Express to Marquess---and he was born on 2/ll/10. All of the father's side is Shinemore. It is a certain look that I recognized in Suri! I hope to find others out there that look like him! Your Suri is precious!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my, Suri is sooooo PRECIOUS!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

